# chain-link fence



## Barbara S.

A "chain-link fence" that you see around a parking lot or school is called what in Spanish?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## transparente

Creo que "una cerca de tejido de alambre" es suficiente.  Pero puedo equivocarme.


----------



## Moritzchen

"Alambrado"?


----------



## Mate

Cerco o cerca de alambre tejido.


----------



## Mate

Al menos así llamamos a lo que aparece aquí: http://images.google.com/images?q=chain-link&sourceid=mozilla-search&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Gabino

cerca de malla la llamamos en mi colegio.


----------



## Barbara S.

Estoy en México, y creo que google.mx muestra otras imágines que google argentina. Un cerco de alambre aqui es más rústico.

Gracias por tu ayuda. A ver como lo llama en otros países.


----------



## sarm

Para mí, cuando era crío. se llamaba "valla" a secas. 
Yo diría "vallado" o "valla" sin especificar de que está formado, y en todo caso, si es menester especificarlo diría "valla de alambre"


----------



## Barbara S.

I've never heard "valla" or "vallado" in Mexico. Here the general term for fence is "barda".


----------



## Moritzchen

Barbara S. said:
			
		

> I've never heard "valla" or "vallado" in Mexico. Here the general term for fence is "barda".


 
Here? You are in Berkeley. Barda is a short wall, usually made of stone or brick, and just as "vallado" could mean fence. But no wire is involved.


----------



## Barbara S.

I live in Mexico now where a barda is a wire fence - often crude - used to mark off property. It is also a fence in general.


----------



## Mate

Barbara S. said:
			
		

> Estoy en México, y creo que google.mx muestra otras imágines que google argentina. Un cerco de alambre aqui es más rústico.
> 
> Gracias por tu ayuda. A ver como lo llama en otros países.


Hey Barb, I've made my search in Google.com, not in Google Argentina. Still think that cerco or cerca is correct. Also valla and vallado, but barda is not.


----------



## Moritzchen

Esta compañía mexicana usa el término "cercas de alambre" http://www.paniaguaalambrados.com/mx/cerca.htm


----------



## sarm

Hola:

He visto la que se ha liado con el término "valla". Para mí es muy correcto, pero acabo de recordar otro término mas específico. Suele llamarse también *"alambrada"* y creo que esta forma es incluso más apropiada.

Saludos.


----------



## Barbara S.

"Cerca de alambre" it is!, at least in Mexico, at least for my purposes. Thank you all so much for your help. Special thanks to Moritzchen for finding the Mexican website.


----------



## marcelasofia

They're also known as "reja de alambre" o simplemente "reja".


----------



## Gabino

Yo entiendo a la reja como una puerta que puede ser con alambre, pero ésta cierra y abre.


----------



## sarm

> They're also known as "reja de alambre" o simplemente "reja".


No sé en Mexico, pero para mi una reja es esto:


----------



## VenusEnvy

Aquí  hay un dibujo que muestra perfectamente lo que es un *chain link fence* para nosotros.

Ahora... hmmm... ¿qué dicen? ¿Cuál es su equivalente español?


----------



## Mate

Aquí dónde, Venus?


----------



## sarm

No deja verlo, dice que tiene copyright.
Para mi que es una "alambrada" al menos en España:


----------



## Moritzchen

Copyright?


----------



## Mate

Moritzchen said:
			
		

> Copyright?


En el link aportado por Venus envy aparece un símbolo como de Copyright


----------



## VenusEnvy

Venus said:
			
		

> Aquí  hay un dibujo que muestra perfectamente lo que es un *chain link fence* para nosotros.





			
				Mateamargo said:
			
		

> Aquí dónde, Venus?



Se tiene que hacer clic sobre la palabra "aqui".




			
				sarm said:
			
		

> No deja verlo, dice que tiene copyright.


Aquí hay otro ejemplo.


----------



## marcelasofia

English_Spanish by Jaime Aguirre
chain link fence: cerca eslabonada 

También he escuchado "alambrado, alambrada" y "malla"


----------



## transparente

Para nosotros "alambrado" es lo que separa los campos. Three lines of bobwire, usually.
"Una cerca de alambre tejido" es lo que vemos en las fotos de Venus.
El problema es que chicken wire, también es alambre tejido.

No puedo creer que nadie me corrigió. Quise decir barbed wire, no bobwire.


----------



## sarm

Segun la RAE:

*alambrada**.*


* 1.* f. Cerca de alambres afianzada en postes para impedir el paso.
* 2.* f._ Mil._ Red de alambre de espino que se emplea en campaña para impedir o dificultar el avance de las tropas enemigas.


Es que lo de "cerca de alambres" me parece muy largo...


----------



## transparente

*cerca*/ *cerco*: fence

If you don´t have fence, you just have wire.


----------



## VenusEnvy

sarm said:
			
		

> Es que lo de "cerca de alambres" me parece muy largo...


Tanto como su equivalente inglés, no?


----------



## sarm

¡Buf! Me rindo. Depende de la zona: 
Cerca de alambre, malla de alambre, vallado, alambrada... es lo mismo, no creo que sea conveniente marear más la perdiz.

Saludos.


----------



## Angelvoice

Yo vivo en el norte de México y utilizo las palabras "barda", "reja" y "cerca" para identificar cosas distintas: 
Una *barda* a menudo está construida con ladrillos, adobes, bloques de concreto, etc. 
Una *reja* usualmente está hecha con varillas y se coloca en las ventanas, como en la foto de sarm (pag. 1 de este thread), aunque también puede ser la que rodea una casa, si está construida de manera similar. Generalmente son artesanales.
Una *cerca* es la que delimita el perímetro de una casa o terreno y puede ser de madera, de alambre u otro material. Es más general.
El *chain-link fence* como material lo llamamos malla ciclónica. Si buscas chain-link fence en Google-Imagenes encontraras muchas fotos.  También puede ser cerca de malla, cerca de alambre (más entendible, menos regional) o alambrada, pero esta última es más rara en el norte de México.
Espero les sea útil.


----------



## pejeman

sarm said:


> No sé en Mexico, pero para mi una reja es esto:


 
Sí, eso es una ventana enrejada. Nosotros también le decimos reja, Ahora que también hay rejas en las cárceles.

En relación con otros telegramas que he leído en esta pregunta, puedo decir que en México una cerca o cerco puede ser de alambre simple o de alambre de púas. Eso generalmente se usa en el campo o en ranchos ganaderos. Ahora que para cercar un terreno industrial o urbano, decimos "Hay que cercarlo con malla de alambre", que sería lo correspondiente a chain-link fence. 

Saludos.


----------



## Liz_sev8

Tambien en Argentina se dice "rejas".


----------



## Wisconsinite

Algunas de las fotos y enlaces de este hilo ya no sirven.

Este negocio mexicano tiene buenas fotos y descripciones de varias materiales que se usan para cercas: http://www.mallacero.com/mallas.htm

Se ve en las fotos que "malla" puede referirse a varios tejidos de metal, algunos más rústicos que otros. Parece que "chain-link" se puede llamar "malla ciclónica," así que tal vez "cerca de malla ciclónica" sería una posible traducción en Norteamérica.


----------



## Mate

En la Argentina se llama alambre tejido romboidal.


----------



## BPG

Con unos años de retraso... en España la denominamos *Malla de simple torsión
*
malla de simple torsión - Google Search


----------



## Ferrol

BPG said:


> Con unos años de retraso... en España la denominamos *Malla de simple torsión
> *
> malla de simple torsión - Google Search


Por las imágenes que da este link  es completamente cierto.Jamás lo he oído, y si lo oyera no hubiera sabido a que se refería Pienso que por aquí puede ser un término más bien restringido a medios "profesionales".No se si ocurre lo mismo con chain-link fence
Saludos


----------

